# two questions on "BBS Speedlines" aka BBS RS861 wheels



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

These wheels:









First is a two part: are the wheel bolts (the ones keeping the face and barrel happily married) m7 x 24.5? What the beet US source for these?

second, what BBS center cap will http://www.purems.com/Products/BBSCENTERCAPS-BBS-Center-Caps

thanks y'all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

